# New Citizen Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T???



## ModestGP (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Searching some info of the Citizen Tsuno Chronograph Racer I came across this picture:






Seems they will launch a new Skyhawk model.
Someone has more news about it?
I've been searching about it but I didn't found anything at all...

Cheers.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

If that's the new BA on the block I can hear my wallet squealing already.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Had not seen this....thank you for posting!


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

That is a winner.........Can't find any details though.


----------



## ModestGP (Jul 15, 2008)

Strange there is no news about it....
The more I look at it the more I like it!!!


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

It looks just like the JDM Navihawk A-T except that the Navihawk has the e6b calculation rotating bezel on the dial underneath the crystal. I like it too.


----------



## ModestGP (Jul 15, 2008)

Sorry, but I will bump this thread until someone can shine a bit of light about this new Skyhawk model!!!


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

The only thing I came up with was this, which is really not much:

https://iwmagazine.com/featured-new...w-jeff-cohen-president-citizen-watch-america/

Since the interview was with Citizen's US exec and the model was introduced at Basel, expect the watch to be available in the fall. That seems to be the time lag between Basel and hitting the stores.


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

The watch in the picture is the same exact watch that is currently for sale under the JDM Navihawk name in Japan. It's the model #PMV65-2271.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

hoss said:


> The watch in the picture is the same exact watch that is currently for sale under the JDM Navihawk name in Japan. It's the model #PMV65-2271.


Same hands/movement/bracelet indeed, different dial/dial color and bezel though. It's missing the numbers on the 3/6/9 marks, it's black and isn't a B/A logo'd dial.

Citizen Promaster Sky Eco-Drive PMV65-2271 - Shopping In Japan .NET


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

tmathes said:


> Same hands/movement/bracelet indeed, different dial/dial color and bezel though. It's missing the numbers on the 3/6/9 marks, it's black and isn't a B/A logo'd dial.
> 
> Citizen Promaster Sky Eco-Drive PMV65-2271 - Shopping In Japan .NET


Yes, that's right. It's the same exact watch for the exception of the small differences that you mention. The JDM Navihawk will basically be converted into the Skyhawk for the U.S. market. It's basically the same JDM watch with minor cosmetic differences on the dial with a different name for the U.S. market.


----------



## ModestGP (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi everyone!!
Someone got some fresh news about this new model?
Best regards.


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

MG Designs said:


> Hi everyone!!
> Someone got some fresh news about this new model?
> Best regards.


I haven't seen any fresh news about this particular model yet. I'm looking forward for it to come out to the market. I may get one in the fall or for Christmas for myself. I already own the all black Eco-Drive Navihawk with the rubber black band with the metal clasp.


----------



## akr122 (Mar 21, 2018)

Not seen any news about it too. Weird


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

If this watch is coming out, it will more than likely come out sometime during the summer or during the fall. Maybe by then we will get more news about this watch.


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)

Nice, I like the Arabic numerals on it, step up on the last one imho


----------



## BillSWPA (Feb 19, 2015)

I seriously considered buying a Blue Angels Skyhawk about a year ago. I was about to make the purchase when I learned that the 200m water resistance was accomplished without a screw down crown. That was an absolute deal breaker. Every single supposedly waterproof watch I have ever owned without a screw down crown got water inside it, in many cases the first time I wore it in a swimming pool.

I realize that the crown controls many functions on this watch, but a crown really needs to screw down on a watch that is claimed to be waterproof.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

I believe that the current Skyhawk does have a screw down crown, so I wouldn't know why the newer one wouldn't have it too.


----------



## BillSWPA (Feb 19, 2015)

hoss said:


> I believe that the current Skyhawk does have a screw down crown, so I wouldn't know why the newer one wouldn't have it too.


I hope so. It took multiple phone calls to multiple places to learn about the crown. One AD told me incorrectly that it did have one. A Youtube video showed the crown being manipulated without being unscrewed, but could have been left unscrewed for ease of making the video, I finally got an answer from Citizen, and the customer service rep had to search for the answer.

When did they add a screw down crown? My info was from the summer of 2017.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

The current Skyhawk model has a screw down crown. I've seen descriptions of the watch and it's specified that it has a screw down crown. That's how I know.


----------



## BillSWPA (Feb 19, 2015)

hoss said:


> The current Skyhawk model has a screw down crown. I've seen descriptions of the watch and it's specified that it has a screw down crown. That's how I know.


Can you point me to such a description? I just checked several, and most do not specify they crown type. The one that did specify the crown type said push pull. I would really like to be wrong about this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sachetsharma (Apr 13, 2013)

I can see the black version available on ebay today:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-JY...inless-Steel/183275838316?hash=item2aac175b6c

blue one: I can find the model number but no seller yet.

Indigo
Indigo


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

sachetsharma said:


> I can see the black version available on ebay today:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-JY...inless-Steel/183275838316?hash=item2aac175b6c
> 
> ...


Thank you, very much Sachetsharma for the links!
Best regards.


----------



## ModestGP (Jul 15, 2008)

Thank you so much sachetsharma!!!
At last some fresh news!!
But it's curious that Citizen doesn't say anything officially....


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

MG Designs said:


> Thank you so much sachetsharma!!!
> At last some fresh news!!
> But it's curious that Citizen doesn't say anything officially....


They may be limited to some markets; maybe it's Japan only?


----------



## sachetsharma (Apr 13, 2013)

Blue ones are also up on eBay if you search with model numbers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

I. Must. Have. It.... haha


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

They are in the Citizen website now!!!


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

BillSWPA said:


> Can you point me to such a description? I just checked several, and most do not specify they crown type. The one that did specify the crown type said push pull. I would really like to be wrong about this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can confirm that the new Skyhawk does NOT have a screw down crown.


----------



## ModestGP (Jul 15, 2008)

Odie said:


> I can confirm that the new Skyhawk does NOT have a screw down crown.


Please, post more pictures of this beauty!!!! 
Could you give me your impressions?


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Odie, one more request, please can you post more pictures, side view, back...
Thank you.


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Citizen is on the run now!
This is a very nice version also, the design of this leather strap is top notch...
In person this should be an amazing timepiece...


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Good morning,

Sorry to bring this thread up again but I have to give my testimony.

I saw the Skyhawk JY8078-52L Blue Angels this weekend in person at Macys behind the glass counter,
I did not ask to see it in my hands... just to be safe! 
Details I could see:
Brushed bezel awesome, no light reflections
Slide rule numbers big and easy for calculations,
Second hand hitting all the makers around the dial,
GMT dial easy to read,
Looks small.

I was right not to ask to see it in my hands... it is an awesome watch!

Best regards.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

"Looks small"? Of all of the descriptions I can think of of for any 46mm watch, "small" isn't one of them.


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Macys has both variations instore now. I didn't know about this model and was just browsing their watch section casually and the blue dial with the white chapter ring screamed at me! I checked out the "regular" version too and it's a big mofo with a chunky bracelet. I have a smaller wrist so definitely uncomfortable.

However, the leather strap variant is pure sex! Almost contemplating selling my blue Turtle and getting this instead. I had the 2nd Gen blue angels and wore it for over 5 years without any issue.

Do these have sapphire crystals (with AR coating)?


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, sapphire crystal with AR. IMO wears around 44mm..........smaller than its size. Leather strap is super. I like the shape of the hands better compared to the previous model.
Wonderful watch:


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

^ I like the newer dial a lot better than the prev gen. The military numerals/hands make the dial more legible.

Not sure if the blue leather strap though....I have some 22mm in my stash. Are the lugs 22mm or the usual weird 23mm?


----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

I got the blue angels bracelet version yesterday and like it, but i started to think that it would be nice to buy also that ba leather strap so i could swap sometimes it with bracelet.

Do you know if there is any place where this leather strap could be purchased? 

And if it is not yet available anywhere do you think a normal 23mm leather strap would fit this watch?


----------



## HoroContrarian (Jun 4, 2018)

I just wandered into the Citizen forum and I think it is going to cost me some money.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

I have a small wrist and tried one on at a Macy's recently. It pushes the limit, but I think it surprisingly wears smaller than its dimensions on paper indicate.

I don't have an actual lug to lug measurement, which I think is a vastly underreported dimension that more manufacturers should list, but it seemed to sit fine on top of my bony 6.3-6.5" wrist without any overhang. Close, but not quite at least.









Of the variants here, I think the two on the right side are my favorites, but the titanium model (top left) is tempting because I love Citizen titanium watches!

Watches in pic, starting from top left, going clockwise:
* JY8108-53E
* JY8070-54E
* JY8078-01L
* JY8078-52L

I've just had an itch for an ana-digi watch and something with a busy/complex dial and Citizen's Skyhawk/Navihawk models really fit the bill! I just wish I could find more about the lug to lug on these before making a final decision on which to buy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks to some help from a very kind user on Reddit, it looks like the lug-to-lug on this watch is very likely right around 48-49mm, 50mm at the most. It helps that the lugs curve down on this watch!

Now I need to make the difficult decision of which one I want to get...

Seeing these additional variants that appear to be available in Europe, but not the US, isn't helping:
https://www.citizen.it/collezione/radiocontrollato/pilot-crono-radiocontrollato/jy8100/jy8100-80e








https://www.citizen.it/collezione/radiocontrollato/pilot-crono-radiocontrollato/jy8100/jy8100-80l


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

Skyhawk BA just entered my collection


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

View attachment 14657421


Skyhawk BA just entered my collection


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

espiga said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Sorry to bring this thread up again but I have to give my testimony.
> 
> ...


Update:
I bought mine after this post. Since I bought it is flawless.
Took in on a long trip and it performed brilliantly!
Great design from Citizen.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

These look great! Perhaps we'll need to start a Skyhawk/Navihawk appreciation thread. I think I've only seen one for the Nighthawk for these pilot/aviation watches from Citizen.


----------

